# Patina mech mods



## Keith Milton (13/4/15)

I just completed my patina on my apollo, hope to do more. This was a simple egg patina.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## whatalotigot (13/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/15)

whatalotigot said:


>



Would you mind giving some info on how you did this? Wanting to do my Vanilla mod too, how did you strip the original coating etc?


----------



## Keith Milton (13/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Would you mind giving some info on how you did this? Wanting to do my Vanilla mod too, how did you strip the original coating etc?


Hey Viper, check some videos on the internet about patinaing, I went through quite a few videos to get an understanding of how to do the process. in your case for a blue forced patina you would have to search ammonia patina.


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/15)

Have fewed a few vids, and played with an ammonia/salt patina on an old Zippo, but not many mentions of how to steip tbe factory clear coat


----------



## Necris (13/4/15)

Only 1 way to strip clear....elbow grease.
Sand with 220 grit.
Acetone will also dissolve clear but sanding is necessary to give tue patina something to grip too
Here is my thread of experimentation

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (13/4/15)

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/7839/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

